# Current edition of Ruger Super Blackhawk...questions...



## samxxix (Feb 13, 2012)

The 4 5/8 inch barrel, blue......Questions...
Do they have steel ejector rod housing? Is the grip frame steel? Is the warning located on the bottom of the barrel?
Many thanks


----------

